# Canyon production location



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

I recently ordered a Canyon frame. When it arrived, I looked around to see if I could figure out where it was manufactured. I didn't see any obvious labels. Are Canyon bicycles made in Germany, or are they outsourced (which would seem likely given their price point)?


----------



## Fabi89 (Mar 15, 2008)

I know, but I don't know, if I should tell you...


----------



## Fabi89 (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, they are made in Asia...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

Fabi89 said:


> OK, they are made in Asia...


Just so I know for sure, could you post a link or something?


----------



## Fabi89 (Mar 15, 2008)

I talked somethimes with Roman Arnold, the boss of canyon. Nearly every frame is now produced in Asia, only companies like Colnago, Casati and Storck still produce their frames in Europe...


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Frame prices..*

How much are those frames? $$$? How was the ordering process.. Are you in the US?


----------



## Fabi89 (Mar 15, 2008)

Here: http://www.canyon.com/_en/

Do you have a race licence? Then you can buy the carbon frame F10 for 999€. The service is not the best (I had to wait long time), but the quality of the bikes is amazing. The company is in Koblenz, Germany. They only send their bikes, you can't buy them in shops.
Maybe you know, they sponsored last year team unibet and this year cycle collstrop. A good idea is "style your own". But I think, you can see it on their homepage. 
I hope my english is not that bad...


----------



## kjuel2 (Jan 15, 2007)

"service is not the best"???????

I just ordered a frame, due to arrive next week, and so far it has taken them about 9 hours to reply to my emails... and i live in Australia (time difference between DE and AU is 9 hours). Their customer service is excellent.

By the way, i also bourght my frame via their sponsoring program. The F10 frame has been redesigned for 2008 and now features a more nomal-looking form (still with 1,5 - 1,25 inch bearing)


----------



## Fabi89 (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, their service is top, but they still have problems by sending their products. So you had luck. But the quality is a dream!


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Wow*

I took my F-10 for its first "real" ride today....It is AMAZING. At mile 60 I had to convince myself to head home. Once I got the seatpost dialed in it was great. They have been very quick to respond to my e-mails...The Syntace stem and bar combo is very very stiff. Love my Canyon.


----------



## Fabi89 (Mar 15, 2008)

Which one?


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Fabi89 said:


> Which one?


F119 Stem and Racelite bar.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pics?*

Any pics of these bikes? I went with a Lapierre HMX Lite.. I love it..


----------

